# How do you react when you get a PB?



## stevecho816 (Dec 3, 2011)

How do you react when you get a PB? 

PB:8.00 seconds

I ran around the house saying YES! YES! OH MY GOD!


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 3, 2011)

8 minutes 3x3? Eh I got a 14.44 (PB) the other day and I just did a small fist pump


----------



## asportking (Dec 3, 2011)

I never really keep track of my PBs, so I wouldn't know if I've broken one. Although if I get a good time (15-17 seconds for me), I usually do a little fist pump.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 3, 2011)

I just put the cube down and look at it in shock, but only when its a large difference. every other time is just meh.


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 3, 2011)

It's exactly 8 seconds


----------



## Olji (Dec 3, 2011)

I usually just smile.
If it's a milestone beaten (first sub20 etc.) then maybe a small fistpump is included.


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 3, 2011)

stevecho816 said:


> It's exactly 8 seconds


 
Oh sorry I misread that I thought it said 8:00


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2011)

Pelvic Thrust repeatedly with arm movement thrown in there.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 3, 2011)

I stopped keeping track of my PB's, but generally when I get a sub-10, I do a small fist-pump or simply smile. 

I remember when I got my first sub-10, I jumped out of my chair triumphantly, did a double fist-pump and yelled "YES!"  (That's the biggest reaction I've given, though)


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Pelvic Thrust repeatedly with arm movement thrown in there.


 
Listen to the man, judging by the amount of posts of his in the accomplishment thread - he's prolly getting PBs like every 14 minutes.

lol


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't even know my pb. I got a sub 10 once, but it was random hand scrambling. It was easy cross and f2l. I wasn't even happy, I was almost annoyed actually, because I felt I hadn't scrambled it enough.

Today I got a 10.00 PLL skip. I just thought "oh, so close to sub 10, damn, oh well". It was a skip, so it's not that amazing. When ever I get nice low 11's full step, I think back at it and try to see how THAT solve was different from all the others. No pauses, not too rushed, great look a head, etc. I try to remember those things for the following solves. For those, I just think "f*** yeah, I'm awesome at cubing, so pro dude", and keep going.


My biggest reaction was when I got my first sub 1 4x4 solve ever. I think it even had PLL parity. It was after numerous attempts, and when I finally got it, I did a small fist pump, got up, walked around for a bit, then recalled the solve to see what I did differently, and try to repeat the feat.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Listen to the man, judging by the amount of posts of his in the accomplishment thread - he's prolly getting PBs like every 14 minutes.
> 
> lol


 
I have it down to a system.

And the accomplishment thread posts have only been recently, you seem to be ignorant of the fact I took a huge break not too long ago.


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

If its an for anything but 2-5 I smile.

If its a single for anything but 2-5 I do a small fist pump.

If its an average I big fist pump.

If its a single in any of those... O MY ****ING GOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2011)

asportking said:


> I usually do a little fist pump.



This.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 3, 2011)

Dammit Ben your avatar is confusing me now.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 3, 2011)

I do this


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2011)

thats my reaction


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 3, 2011)

I jump up and down and yell OOH AHH!!! :| its embarrassing >.<


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 3, 2011)

Just with a small "yea" and then move on
If it is a good pb then maybe a fist pump


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 3, 2011)

I react the best when I break barriers, such as sub 11 on 3x3 or sub 3 on 2x2. Usually "YES!YESYESSSS!"


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 3, 2011)

I look at the timer and then realize what happened and what to recreate my solve right away.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Dammit Ben your avatar is confusing me now.



Yeah it's confusing me too :3


----------



## mrw (Dec 3, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Listen to the man, judging by the amount of posts of his in the accomplishment thread - he's prolly getting PBs like every 14 minutes.
> 
> lol


 
if he did i wish he would beat feliks record


----------



## Eleredo (Dec 3, 2011)

I usually shout something like YEAH, startling my parents in the process. Unfortunately, it doesn't happen that often though. I'm stuck again.


----------



## jonlin (Dec 3, 2011)

What I do:
3x3 avg: 20 secs.
my personal best was 12.07 secs, beating my first record by .02 seconds.
(disgusted look on face) I had a cross done and an f2l pair in. then solving, I had a PLL skip.
That was such a lucky scramble.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 4, 2011)

I always check to see if there's new life when i first open it, then I'm like ALRIGHT! But then if it's Skippy or Peter Pan, and not Jif, I'm just like "no...absolutely not."

Oh, wait, are we not talking about Peanut Butter?

I don't really go for speed right now, because I'm just learning OLL/PLL, so I'm just building muscle memory. Once I do that, the speed should start to come naturally, and then I can start trying for good times.


----------



## Hovair (Dec 4, 2011)

I always just fist pump then I realize its sub 15 then I scream like a girl and then dance to Daft Punk. My latest pb waqs like 15 seconds or something on that border line with 16 seconds.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

PandaDance.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 4, 2011)

Small chuckle. As seen in my recent 8.06.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, at my first comp I got a 12.9x. And I started freaking out...


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't really react. I might just think "sweet", but I continue on as usual.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 4, 2011)

YES OH MY GOD WUB WUB WUB WUB


----------



## da25centz (Dec 4, 2011)

cry deeply. always.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 4, 2011)

Me-YES!!!
One of my brothers-SUB 10!!?!
Me- no...........
My reaction to my first solve was just me saying "sweet" though.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

I look at the time. Realize its a pb. Think for half a second " Da **ck? That was a pb? " Then I stand up, Yell yes moderately loud, walk around for a while in shock, while fist pumping, then I sit back down.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 4, 2011)

"heh"


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Dec 4, 2011)

Whenever I got a Sub-10 on the 3x3, or Sub-2 on 2x2 I say "Jest!". Which means something like "Got it!", but it sounds like saying "Yes!". Here's a video example:





Ps.: Thanks to Brest for the reconstruction.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 4, 2011)

I say "Yes!" and give a little fist pump; then return to my solves.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 4, 2011)

well...






ohh, and this is actually just my third or fourth best official solve  (2.36, 2.40, 2.46, 2.46)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 4, 2011)

If Odder's not knocking the batteries out of the timer display, he's hitting the table so hard that the timer flies up in the air.


----------



## Viktor Kalmar (Dec 4, 2011)

my pb is 7.19
i jump on the table and scream "i´m sub NR" ---> WONDERFUL ^^


----------



## oranjules (Dec 4, 2011)

+1 rickcube 
For me, well...




(the last one)
And the reaction wasn't entirely filmed, then i punched a table very hard


----------



## Muesli (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm so dramatic.


----------



## Achifaifa (Dec 5, 2011)

I smile and try to beat it again...


----------



## onlyleftname (Dec 5, 2011)

Well f***...


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 5, 2011)

Like the stars have aligned and the Rainbows have resined upon my existence.

But seriously, I just stare at the screen for a bit in disbelief and smile. Then I move on.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 5, 2011)

In competition I go nuts if I get a PB in an event I care about.


----------



## Weston (Dec 5, 2011)

I tell Wonie and he tells me that it's not fast enough.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 5, 2011)

And that it's just because you turn fast enough to not have to be able to look ahead.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 5, 2011)

1) Wtf, that was a PB?
2) Olook PB.
3) F*** yes!
4) Ehhh, that was one lol solve.
5) If it's a rolling average I just chuckle and usually screw up the last solve.


----------



## chris w (Dec 5, 2011)

if 3x3 single - massive wtf/lol
if 3x3 avg5 - cool
if 3x3 avg12 - yay
anything else - meh still epic nub


----------



## pappas (Dec 5, 2011)

I have no idea what my pb's are so.... normally not much happens.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 5, 2011)

My reaction depends how much I break the pb by, usually I'll do the old fist pump.


----------



## Carson (Dec 5, 2011)

There is the initial shock+ego swell, then I realize that despite being a PB... it is still slow. :-(


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 5, 2011)

My reaction is mostly Lulz.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 5, 2011)

For 2x2/3x3 PB average, I just say "yes!" loudly.
For 2x2/3x3 PB single, or anything else that's really lucky, I laugh. I sometimes do fist pumps if I get good NL solves though.
For big cubes/pyraminx/OH, I will usually say "yes!", but not as loudly, or laugh if it's really lucky.
If it's something like Siamese cube, no reaction, except maybe, "oh, that's PB."


----------



## Mal (Dec 5, 2011)

I clap once and go yeah! Rowe has a video of a 7.08 single where he does what I do.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 5, 2011)

I barely react, but I do pick my phone up and text my GF with the time and a 'Gadoosh!!!'. It's just sort of stuck since we learnt together.


----------



## Dacuba (Dec 5, 2011)

Breaking barriers does make me freak out. Especially on 3x3, everything from single to average of 50.
If I do a great single because I did a great solve and not because I got lucky, I smile and think about how great I am 

I had a 9.92 PLL Skip, my second sub10, and did hardly react.
But when I have a nl sub11, I'm happy every time.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 5, 2011)

Usually if I break a PB it's like, that was a PB, oh, go me I guess. Then continue. If it's a big PB like my 3x3 single was, I finished and screamed OH ****.


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 5, 2011)

when i'll get a sub 1 on the megaminx i'll destroy mi house!


----------



## Nestor (Dec 5, 2011)

I just go "yes!" with a fist thrown into the air. When I got my 13" solve I actually jumped from the table screaming... in a public place nevertheless.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 5, 2011)

uuuuhhhh I usually start spazzing and freaking out. I remember I got one in school during lunch, and i started jumping and everyone started staring at me lol


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 5, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> uuuuhhhh I usually start spazzing and freaking out. I remember I got one in school during lunch, and i started jumping and everyone started staring at me lol


 
what was the timer?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 5, 2011)

2x2 Single: Eh
2x2 Average: Idk... Haven't beaten that in a year
3x3 Single; Clap with fist pump
3x3 Average: Fist pump and victory dance


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 5, 2011)

If it's a significant difference then before, I usually just start laughing repeatedly.


----------



## Rama (Dec 6, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]fkXICrixdCo


[/youtube]
Sorry for the self promotion.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 6, 2011)

Like the guy at the end (1:12) of this video.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 6, 2011)

> what was the timer?


 my watch.............


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 6, 2011)

Any PB:

Insta-jizz.


----------

